# 3x Boost in Far Rockaway



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

I received a email, uber Newsletter ... seems it's a new Boost rate this week. 3.0x in Far Rockaway .... im tempted , but as they say all money isn't good money 

If you are not familiar with Far Rockaway, it is a part of Queens Ny that's like its own "Island" in a way , There are some nice areas further out, but the bad areas are really really really Bad... i'm from area called south Jamaica Queens, which to an outsider may be known as a bad place, but honestly the bad parts of Far rock make south Jamaica look like a suburb ...

with uber you never know which part you'll deliver to, I refuse to do any of the Housing projects out there period !! , which will bring my acceptance rating waaaaaaaaay Down 

Anybody Deliver or drive in Far Rockaway already ? what's your experiences ? what areas do you do etc... ?


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

I saw that promo as well, but then realized it would instantly be never worth it if I got robbed or worse. You're better off just working other platforms in BK at this point. Uber is the worst with pay structure and 'weekly newsletters' are just 'pay cut' by a clever name every Sunday now. 

I exclusively do Grubhub/Caviar BK now and its busy on the weekends for sure this time of year.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> I saw that promo as well, but then realized it would instantly be never worth it if I got robbed or worse. You're better off just working other platforms in BK at this point. Uber is the worst with pay structure and 'weekly newsletters' are just 'pay cut' by a clever name every Sunday now.
> 
> I exclusively do Grubhub/Caviar BK now and its busy on the weekends for sure this time of year.


I Just got approved for caviar after Being on the wait List, doing the onboarding process Now and just got fully activated for postmates... Now im trying to get a scooter , either a gas one or the electric one you can rent thru postmates and do brooklyn and some parts of Queens on the weekends.. Not Far Rockaway tho. Lol ...

It's a Good opportunity for any Uber partners who Live out there already, and know the neighborhood and people... 3x boost all day . its so tempting ... but not worth it.


----------



## Aaron1993 (Jun 2, 2017)

If you live in Manhattan or or BK what's the point of going all the way to farrock. That's just to deep tbh


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Aaron1993 said:


> If you live in Manhattan or or BK what's the point of going all the way to farrock. That's just to deep tbh


People do crazy things for money. Lol .... I live in Jamaica Queens my self... so it's not too far ... but I'm still not going out there


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> I saw that promo as well, but then realized it would instantly be never worth it if I got robbed or worse. You're better off just working other platforms in BK at this point. Uber is the worst with pay structure and 'weekly newsletters' are just 'pay cut' by a clever name every Sunday now.
> 
> I exclusively do Grubhub/Caviar BK now and its busy on the weekends for sure this time of year.


I thought the far rockaway promo has been going on for a month now. There is no point in going to far rock just to get 3x. Is anybody else getting the 3x promo all over the boroughs after 2am-8am thursday thru Sunday?


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> I thought the far rockaway promo has been going on for a month now. There is no point in going to far rock just to get 3x. Is anybody else getting the 3x promo all over the boroughs after 2am-8am thursday thru Sunday?


the Farrock bonus is all day morning to night tho.. its good for people who live there or close .. im in jamaica Queens. not that far away ... if it was a safe area i'd definitely go out there ... less couriers out there .. not sure of the order demand ... just not safe even in the day time...

I met a kid in Mcdonalds who lives in the city right by the mcdonald's and he said he sits in his apartment and goes online late night and gets all the over night mcdonalds pings . most be for a few blocks away .. but at 3x boost he making a killing.. lol


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> the Farrock bonus is all day morning to night tho.. its good for people who live there or close .. im in jamaica Queens. not that far away ... if it was a safe area i'd definitely go out there ... less couriers out there .. not sure of the order demand ... just not safe even in the day time...
> 
> I met a kid in Mcdonalds who lives in the city right by the mcdonald's and he said he sits in his apartment and goes online late night and gets all the over night mcdonalds pings . most be for a few blocks away .. but at 3x boost he making a killing.. lol


i dont think a lot of restos are open later than 9pm on farrock...except McDonalds. The boost used to be pretty good with older rates of 2.50 per mile even in Bklyn and Queens. I drive mostly in outer Brooklyn. i don't bother chasing 2.3x boost in Inner brooklyn, which after Manhattan is probably the worst area to make deliveries with a car. The 3x boost after 2am is good if you are lucky enough to get any pings though. I normally focus around fried chicken joints after 2am for munchies crowd. I had a good night a few nights ago, made about $56 in a couple of hours with 3x boost.


----------

